

Ask HN: Anyone Else Feels an Increase in Duplicate Submissions ? - srean

Well, I havent actually computed the rate at which duplicate stories get submitted. But off late it definitely feels like that it has increased.<p>Some examples:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2133267
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2151406<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2150934
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2150934<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2143079
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2142664<p>I am sure there were others.
======
JacobAldridge
No. I have noticed a few big stories of late that cross into both business and
technology (the two driving passions of the average HN user): eg, LinkedIn
IPO, Eric Bergen stepping down from Google, the Goldman Sachs - Facebook - SEC
discussions.

Each of these has led to multiple submissions saying, often, very similar
things. In addition to some actual duping, perhaps this has added to the
feeling of an increase?

------
michael_dorfman
I've noticed this, too, but that's still another anecdote, not data.

------
shawndumas
not judging by this search --
[http://searchyc.com/submissions/duplicate?page=1&sort=by...](http://searchyc.com/submissions/duplicate?page=1&sort=by_date_r)

\----

also some linkification:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2133267>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2151406>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2150934>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2150934>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2143079>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2142664>

